# Reminder-Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior tonight



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It starts after Survivor, this is the Forrest Whitaker spinoff.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder, I setup a Dish Pass


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm just glad Whitaker plays a good guy, and assume he won't take it to the levels he has in films. If I remember right, he started having some serious psychological issues when he played Idi Amin.


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks. I just set up a series recording for it was well. Had forgotten about it. Seems like forever ago when they did the Criminal Minds episode to set it up.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

We watched it last night and I have deleted the season pass. We really enjoy the other Criminal Minds but this one has no compelling people in the cast.

It is hard to take Jeneane Garafalo seriously since the part she plays is so out of sync with her public image.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Great, more Hollywood franchising. How original.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We were very disappointed.

Forest Whitaker is an outstanding actor who felt totally out of his element here. He's kind of a method actor and there just wasn't the type of character there to apply any method to.

Garafalo's personality was buried by a lackluster script, again not giving a character any character. 

While watching I was not sure the show had a Director. It actually did, Andrew Bernstein, who has a lot of experience including being first assistant director for 53 episodes and director for 3 episodes of "West Wing." Perhaps that was the problem as we seemed to have a political agenda in this episode which was more important than setting up the show. Maybe this shouldn't have been the first episode.

And I hope that's the last we see of Richard Schiff as FBI Director Jack Fickler only because the FBI Director doesn't wander around checking out his teams.

The show seemed quite promising when the characters were introduced last April on "Criminal Minds." Sometimes pilots don't work too well. CBS has committed to 13 episodes. I guess we'll see.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

phrelin said:


> We were very disappointed.
> 
> Forest Whitaker is an outstanding actor who felt totally out of his element here. He's kind of a method actor and there just wasn't the type of character there to apply any method to.
> 
> ...


I watched last night and wasn't all that impressed either, for many of the same reasons you mentioned. I did set it to record the series, so I'll give it a few more episodes before I pass final judgment.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

khark said:


> We watched it last night and I have deleted the season pass. We really enjoy the other Criminal Minds but this one has no compelling people in the cast.
> 
> It is hard to take Jeneane Garafalo seriously since the part she plays is so out of sync with her public image.


Yup, poor casting. But, Criminal Minds trucks on with Dharma's husband in the cast, so I guess anything is possible. I'll watch anything with Forest Whitaker in it, tho. He was so good in _The Shield_. The show seemed kinda like a typical pilot. Hope it gets better. Whitaker looks like he lost a lot of weight.

Rich


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I watched it last night and enjoyed it, I guess I'm the odd man out or in? from reading the posts above


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

phrelin said:


> While watching I was not sure the show had a Director. It actually did, Andrew Bernstein, who has a lot of experience including being first assistant director for 53 episodes and director for 3 episodes of "West Wing." Perhaps that was the problem as we seemed to have a political agenda in this episode which was more important than setting up the show. Maybe this shouldn't have been the first episode.


"Seemed" to have a political agenda? It was front and center five minutes in! I damn near hit "Delete" at the first commercial break. On the positive side, it should be the _perfect_ vehicle for Garafalo.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Very disappointed in deed.It's just more of the same thing (C.M.) with a different cast.My Season Pass was deleted.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Pretty much hated it as well. The political message upfront and in our faces - Garafalo over acting those scenes, the vigilante ex-con who would NEVER have a federal badge, let alone a gun, Whitaker seeming out of place and ill-fitting.... Didn't like it. Also didn't like the way the agents did not seem to dress like any agents I've ever encountered or known.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Supramom2000 said:


> Pretty much hated it as well. The political message upfront and in our faces - Garafalo over acting those scenes, the vigilante ex-con who would NEVER have a federal badge, let alone a gun, Whitaker seeming out of place and ill-fitting.... Didn't like it. Also didn't like the way the agents did not seem to dress like any agents I've ever encountered or known.


This is why we deleted all of our L&O timers - nothing but political messages. Deleted Harry's Law for the same reason.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Supramom2000 said:


> Pretty much hated it as well. The political message upfront and in our faces - Garafalo over acting those scenes, the vigilante ex-con who would NEVER have a federal badge, let alone a gun, Whitaker seeming out of place and ill-fitting.... Didn't like it. Also didn't like the way the agents did not seem to dress like any agents I've ever encountered or known.


The show was a major let down from the start.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

DOA for me simply by casting Janeane Garofalo...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I didn't mind it. I see a lot of the flaws that others mentioned, but I don't typically watch these types of shows for the characters anyway (been watching CM since the beginning and other than Reed, I don't think I know any of the other characters names - nor do I care to). I just like to see how the crimes are solved.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually, had this past week's episode been the pilot, you would not have heard any of the criticisms above from me. This second episode was what the show was supposed to be.

I can't figure it, unless it was the director. The writers were basically the same, so was the cast. I can't find a director's credit for the second episode yet. But it was very different and much better.


----------



## astrohip (Mar 4, 2007)

SP deleted. I didn't have any problems with the first episode, other than it wasn't very good. But pilots can be tricky (and misleading).

But the second episode was even worse. Characters are just not believable, not invested in them at all, the camaraderie seems forced, and bottom line, it's just not fun to watch.

SP deleted. I tried.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I've also killed off the SP for this show. Mrs. Fluffybear and I both hated the pilot but agreed to give it at least one more chance but somewhere around 20 minutes into episode 2, Mrs. Fluffybear & I decided that if we want to watch something with terrible acting and terrible stories that we would turn back on CSI:Miami. At least there, we would have something half way decent to look at.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> It starts after Survivor, this is the Forrest Whitaker spinoff.


This show is pretty bad .It's not very good and the whole cast is awful . I watched the first one and that was enough . Forrest Whitaker is a crappy actor man he sucks ! Maybe if they replace the whole cast and try again .


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, "awful" is a strong word. Whitaker is a good method actor. The only method actor ever to make it on TV that I know of is Vincent D'Onofrio in "L&O:CI".

But Whitaker is the weak element in the show and they kinda built it around his character. As I said, had the second episode been the pilot I wouldn't be so wary about the show. But if there's no quantum improvement again in the third episode, then I'd be tempted to declare the show toast. It's already in ratings trouble by CBS standards.


----------

